# Schooled and Spooled – HC Roadtrip 9-8-08



## cal1320

WTG! Excellent report. Those are some nice reds. Looks rough on the way back. Nice whitecaps.


----------



## deerfly

way to slay'em.  great read as always too.


----------



## galleta_loco

You got da mojo daddy [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]


----------



## aaronshore

Those fish dont count if they werent on fly!!!! j/k Where was it and why didnt you break it out???? [smiley=watching-you.gif]


----------



## reelriot

Great Report and Pics[smiley=popcorn2.gif].  I always look forward to your posts.  Thats too bad about getting spooled  but in the end it probably made the day a little better by giving you one heck of a story to tell .  Plus I have been thinking about going down and fishing that area and you may have just given me the motivation I need to get it in gear.

Tucker


----------



## Windsplitter

Awsome Job [smiley=bravo.gif] I've got to go east some day.


----------



## Guest

Great report. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

Don't worry about Aaron.  Word is he's a little edgy cause he aint get'n any.   Fish'n in that is. ;D ;D


----------



## aaronshore

I know you have to be talkin bout fishin cause my wife has me on a daily regimine of the "other" [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r

> WTG! Excellent report. Those are some nice reds. Looks rough on the way back. Nice whitecaps.


Thanks! You should see the video. 



> way to slay'em.  great read as always too.


Thanks on both counts. 



> You got da mojo daddy [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]


 ;D[smiley=hammer.gif]



> Those fish dont count if they werent on fly!!!! j/k Where was it and why didnt you break it out???? [smiley=watching-you.gif]


I had my fly gear, but did I mention it was windy? [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]



> Great Report and Pics[smiley=popcorn2.gif]. I always look forward to your posts. Thats too bad about getting spooled  but in the end it probably made the day a little better by giving you one heck of a story to tell . Plus I have been thinking about going down and fishing that area and you may have just given me the motivation I need to get it in gear.
> 
> Tucker


Well thanks a bunch for enjoying my stories.  :-[ That's the thing about fishing, something interesting always happens.  I hope you do even better if you go. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]



> Awsome Job [smiley=bravo.gif] I've got to go east some day.


Appreciate that! 



> Great report. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
> 
> Don't worry about Aaron. Word is he's a little edgy cause he aint get'n any.  Fish'n in that is. ;D ;D


Much obliged, but I get the impression we should all worry about Aaron!  ;D


----------



## aaronshore

You cut me deep there


----------



## Guest

> You cut me deep there


Truth hurt? :


----------



## HaMm3r

> You cut me deep there


Dude..it's a joke. Hopefully you took it the same way I took yours.


----------



## aaronshore

I know it was a joke..........you cant hurt my feelings. I dont have any!!!


----------



## reelriot

> ...you cant hurt my feelings. I dont have any!!!


 [smiley=1-hypno.gif]sounds like the words of a mad scientist to me [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## B.Lee

Great catching report, especially on a less than stellar day with the winds.

I fish here all the time and don't have reports like that! Way to go [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

-Brian


----------



## HaMm3r

> Great catching report, especially on a less than stellar day with the winds.
> 
> I fish here all the time and don't have reports like that!  Way to go [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]
> 
> -Brian


Well, thanks Brian!  I appreciated the info on the ramp too! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] It sure is a nice area. Even though the water wasn't as clear as some of the other times I've been down, it was still way, way easier to sight fish than Palm Coast! You guys are lucky to live there. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

